# I'm dreaming of ....... a White Christmas Yes or No



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

One favourite pastime of the Dutch is talking about the weather. With the winter coming closer many like to speculate their heads off and become an instant weather prophet. So TC, let's go Dutch and put down your longterm forecast: what kind of winter are you expecting? How do your dreams look like with regard to X-mas etc. etc. For those Down Under: the same but upside down (how hot, do you have hot dreams etc.)
In Holland I expect: a mild winter with a short period of snow & frost in the beginning of the New Year, no white christmas 

Later on we can check, who is TC's best weather prophet.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It still feels like autumn in UK & unseasonably mild. It was the same this time last year & then within a couple of days we had lots of snow & record freezing temperatures: -15°C mid-day.

Fingers crossed it won't happen this time.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm Dreaming........ of a Broooooowwwwn Christmas.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I once made a song about Christmas, for two voices, it went like this:

Christmas time, oooo,
Christmas time, ooo...
o... o... OoOooo...! 

Unfortunately the only recording (with me singing along with pheasant) was lost.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Unfortunately the only recording (with me singing along with pheasant) was lost.


This is truly a great loss for western culture. We are only left to speculate what this magnificent piece of music must have sounded like by this truly great artist.

Expecting snow in beginning of december, with January bringing the -20 ~ -25 C weather as usual. I pray that it doesnt go lower into the -30~-35 zone, as it is just terrible.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> Expecting snow in beginning of December, with January bringing the -20 ~ -25 C weather as usual. I pray that it doesnt go lower into the -30 ~ -35 zone, as it is just terrible.




Blimey - do you live in Coats Land?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Blimey - do you live in Coats Land?


Southern Canada - yes it is tough here. But much worse in the East in Alberta, I have heard people proclaim -45 as traditional winter weather.

O the shame.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

In Tennessee we can expect a rainy gloomy seemingly endless winter with scattered warming teasing us of Spring in February followed by sudden unexpected snow flurries lightly dusting the roads, sending everyone to the supermarket to stock up on survivalist rations and causing a rash of traffic accidents and people calling in to work saying they can't get out of their driveways.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja's prediction for Mid-Atlantic (US) region:

1. Extreme moisture, mostly rain, but occasionally turning to snow.
2. More likely issues with icing rather than snow.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

We already have snow here! -20C here today!  (in the Alberta Igneous01 spoke of)

Personally I love Winter. The air is so crisp, fresh, no hay fever, and no insects buzzing around!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

No snow in the Oslo area yet... Christmas might be green & grey this year! And to think that in January/February this year we had up to 100cm that just wouldn't seem to go away.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

We've already had snow, here. The temperature is supposed to rise back up into the 40°F range next week, then I expect a cold December and an even colder January and February. Probably not a white Christmas, though, since I live in a desert. We'll probably have one or two more major snow storms this winter.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> In Tennessee we can expect a rainy gloomy seemingly endless winter with scattered warming teasing us of Spring in February followed by sudden unexpected snow flurries lightly dusting the roads, sending everyone to the supermarket to stock up on survivalist rations and causing a rash of traffic accidents and people calling in to work saying they can't get out of their driveways.


A spot-on observation, Weston!


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Here on the coast of Maine (Acadia National Park is our back yard~kind of) our winter is relatively mild compared to those who live inland in the mountains. We do get plenty of snow and cold temps, which I love, so I will predict the usual white Christmas. Typically the ground is white before Dec 25th though there has been an time or two that we did not get a good snow til afterwards. Last year we had snow in early April and towards the end piles of snow on the driveway and ground covered in the woods~


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't mind the snow and I don't mind the cold - just keep that damned ice away from the pavements and roads, it's no fun! Last year was the closest call we had to a genuine white xmas around here for as long as I can remember.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ick! I feel like the only person in the world that hates snow, no matter what season it is. Everyone up here in Washington state love when it finally snows here. They're like OMG YAY SNOW! I don't understand why??? It's cold, it makes you slip on the ground, it gets in your eyes when it's falling to the ground, it makes it hard to travel...did I mention it's f****** cold!?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> Ick! I feel like the only person in the world that hates snow, no matter what season it is. Everyone up here in Washington state love when it finally snows here. They're like OMG YAY SNOW! I don't understand why??? It's cold, it makes you slip on the ground, it gets in your eyes when it's falling to the ground, it makes it hard to travel...did I mention it's f****** cold!?


It's all right when it first falls, but it gets old after about a day.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am resigned to the likelihood of a white Christmas. Only twice in my lifetime has a previous thaw changed that - and it was winter-cold anyway on the day, so snow would be an improvement. Snow in Vermont is part of the seasonal cycle, and since I always had shelter available, I welcomed it. In my dotage paying for heat has become a drain on my 'discretionary fund', but not a hardship. A portion of that discretionary money goes to the local food shelf and the Salvation Army, and the squeeze affects those before it affects my 'material comforts'.

I am my #1.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The last "white" Christmas we had here, in the US Southwestern Desert, was in 1987. It began snowing on Christmas Eve and through the night. Next morning, there was 4 inches of the white stuff all over ... by early afternoon it was all gone. 

Most years, we have temperate winter weather in the 60's and 70's - on average, we will get 21 days below freezing, but usually accompanied by clear skies. 

I would love to experience a "White Christmas" ... and being snow-bound for several weeks - sounds delightful.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Global warming? Not for most.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

White Christmas, I wish. Who knows with my luck I'll probably get a blue Christmas.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

*I'm Mister White Christmas,
I'm Mister Snow.
I'm Mister Icicle,
I'm Mister Ten-Below.
Friends call me "Snow Miser!"
Whatever I touch
Turns to snow in my clutch;
I'm too much!
*


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

violadude said:


> Ick! I feel like the only person in the world that hates snow, no matter what season it is. Everyone up here in Washington state love when it finally snows here. They're like OMG YAY SNOW! I don't understand why??? It's cold, it makes you slip on the ground, it gets in your eyes when it's falling to the ground, it makes it hard to travel...did I mention it's f****** cold!?


Snow is a fact of life at our lattitudes, *Violadude*, so maybe you should consider picking up _skiing_, so that your slipping actually has some benefit to it...

To *Igneous01*: Yes, Alberta does have the deep freeze, but it is a "dry" cold. In Southern Alberta (where I lived for about 15 years), we get about two weeks of the "Edmonton Chinook" (-25 deg C during the day, -40 at night), followed by the "real" Chinook, which brings unseasonably warm (in the + teens) weather for a few days. Compared to Eastern Canada (where I grew up and currently live), where it is a "damp cold", more snowy but rarely gets down to deep freeze conditions...

As for a White Xmas, I've seen the white and brown variety over the years, and prefer the White, as long as it isn't one of these "lake effect" dumps they get in Buffalo!

Don't shop yourselves out, boys and girls! Happy Monday...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Snow is a fact of life at our lattitudes, *Violadude*, so maybe you should consider picking up _skiing_, so that your slipping actually has some benefit to it...


I only have one leg...so skiing is quite out of the question lol

I suppose I could be one of those amputees with a cheesy, cliche story about how they overcame their physical limitations by working hard at doing something no one thought they could do......but I'd rather not.

I will stick to brain power!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I got a blizzard last month. Grim.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I only have one leg...so skiing is quite out of the question lol
> 
> I suppose I could be one of those amputees with a cheesy, cliche story about how they overcame their physical limitations by working hard at doing something no one thought they could do......but I'd rather not.
> 
> I will stick to brain power!


Oh geeze, did I make things awkward with this post? Sorry! I was trying to be funny! You guys can laugh at this if you want! No need for PCness with me...


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

violadude said:


> Oh geeze, did I make things awkward with this post? Sorry! I was trying to be funny! You guys can laugh at this if you want! No need for PCness with me...


OK since we have your permission~

BRAIN POWER ~ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Where I go to school, it will probably snow. But I won't be there for Christmas, I'll be home in Portland. O Portland, city of my youth, where the temperature hovers in the 40s (F) most winter days, and sometimes drops below freezing at night. It doesn't snow, it rains. All the time. I spent my childhood dreaming of white Christmases.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I got a blizzard last month. Grim.


Are you East Coast?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

If my Christmas is in the seventies I'll be happy. Already started hearing that daing radio station with all the tunes nonstop...don't know what my problem is but I can't help it!


----------

